# CI Remote KIT



## dangerboy (7 Jun 2012)

I was wondering if someone can help me out?  I am looking for the proper name and NSN for the CI remote kit.  Thanks.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jun 2012)

Not sure if you got a PM with the answer:

Proper name is: INTERCONNECTING GROUP ON-5015/TSC (UCD REMOTE KIT)

Couldn't get into any of the pubs (DWAN in Kabul is atrocious), but here is the tech manual's number which will have the NSN in it: C-53-780-A00/MC-001


----------



## dangerboy (10 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone, got the answer.  One of these days I will master searching the DIN.


----------



## TN2IC (10 Jun 2012)

Ones of these days.... I just give up on the DIN search. May be DND should invest in google...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jun 2012)

What's google and can I get it on my Netscape browser?


----------

